# Has anyone tried the recent Bosch CX firmware update?



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Apparently the update converts the Sport mode to automatically give assist from 120 to 300 percent as the torque and cadence demand.
I am 150 miles from a Bosch dealer that can do the update and am curious how well received the firmware update is
Thanks
High road 2


----------

